# System47 - Star Trek SS



## FenderPriest (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey guys,

I found this amazing freeware screen saver yesterday that I wanted to pass along to the other Trekkie nerds around these parts.

System47

It's awesome. 

Enjoy!
~Jacob


----------



## Grymir (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for finding and posting this!!!!







This perfectly compliments the Star Trek theme of my computer!! It's just like having the computer from the Voyager. Who ever did this screensaver is a genius!

Thank you once again FenderPriest! Mega-Mega-Dittos!


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Apr 4, 2008)

Cool, Thanks, I was looking for a new screen saver.


----------

